# Average THC Content Chart!



## shepj (Sep 15, 2009)

Heyy guys, I saw a question regarding average THC in mids the other day (think it was from playin with pea's) and I just stumbled upon a chart tonight!

it's not too out of date and it's pretty interesting!

_THC Content_
http://www.briancbennett.com/charts/fed-data/thc-content/

just for kicks, here is the average price chart as well:
http://www.briancbennett.com/charts/fed-data/pot-prices.htm

Enjoy


----------



## tebor (Sep 15, 2009)

cool charts. 
But why are they in the Hallucinatory Substances section.


----------



## shepj (Sep 15, 2009)

meh.. thc is a psychedelic and I didn't see a section more fit for it


----------



## Ichi (Sep 18, 2009)

I always see these THC content percentages and there is one thing I never see...percent of what? Cannabinoids? Plant material? Oils? I have heard a lot of opinions on this but never a real answer. Anyone got the facts? lol.


----------



## shepj (Sep 19, 2009)

sometimes you see CBD, CBN, etc.. but I haven't seen any of other cannabinoids.


----------



## Hot Mess (Sep 19, 2009)

Very interesting chart! +rep


----------



## shepj (Sep 20, 2009)

thx glad ya liked it


----------



## poopmaster (Sep 20, 2009)

According to the chart, buying 3.5 ounces is a lot cheaper than anything else. I think it would be cheaper at 1/4lb, 1/2lb, and pound level. All of the above are scary amounts IMHO.


----------



## violator kush (Sep 20, 2009)

poopmaster said:


> According to the chart, buying 3.5 ounces is a lot cheaper than anything else. I think it would be cheaper at 1/4lb, 1/2lb, and pound level. All of the above are scary amounts IMHO.


scary? go big or go home! lol


----------



## shepj (Sep 20, 2009)

meh, it's averages  Yeh I agree, bulk is always cheaper.

a quap is a scary amount? lol


----------



## violator kush (Sep 20, 2009)

thats like i was reading some where esle on rui, some one said a O is weight lol


----------



## drunkenjazz3 (Sep 30, 2011)

That chart says the highest level of THC found was roughly 6% how can that be when you see things like this:
Serious Seeds White Russian Feminized
Price: $97.18
In Stock 
Feminized Seeds Per Pack 
Quantity: 
Overall Rating: 
Sex : Feminized
Type : Mostly indica
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : AK47 x White Widow
Flowering Time : Medium
Outdoor Harvest : middle - end of October
Height : Medium, Tall
*THC Level : 22%*
Characteristics : Medium height, consistent plants and dense


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 30, 2011)

Ichi said:


> I always see these THC content percentages and there is one thing I never see...percent of what? Cannabinoids? Plant material? Oils? I have heard a lot of opinions on this but never a real answer. Anyone got the facts? lol.


THC is a percentage of cannabinoids, though that was not always the case. One reason why 'modern strains' appear to be much more potent than strains from the olden days is in the olden days THC was a percentage of cannabinoids, terpenoids, amino acids, plant matter and various other things. In the olden days THC was a percentage of everything found within all trichome heads, glandular and non-glandular. The inner glands and everything in trichome heads was factored in resulting in a lower watered down percentage of THC. Later most things in trichome heads were removed from the equation and THC became a percentage only of cannabinoids, resulting in a sudden large misleading nonexistent increase in THC percentages. 

Something else that factors into THC percentages is that there is not a single standardized test for THC. There are two accepted testing procedures today and each can test samples from the very same buds and end up with test results that can differ by 5% or more. Of course for purposes of marketing, and bragging rights, breeders rely on the test procedure that gives the higher percentages. 

What that means is there can be no true factual comparison made of THC levels of strains from the olden days and strains of the modern era, and that advertised claims of THC are questionable. Also, even if a single test procedure were used the percentage of THC found in a strain would not mean every person who grew it would end up with pot with the same percentage of THC as the test results. Breeders have multiple samples tested and will advertise the highest percentage found. All that means is that the genetics are capable of giving someone that high of a percentage of THC, but that high of a percentage of THC is not guaranteed. Someone might get beans from some of the plants whose samples tested lower and they might not be as skilled of growers as others resulting in plants that do not produce THC to their full genetic potential. 

Advertised THC levels are much like advertised miles per gallon claims. Your mileage may vary.


Additional: I have in the past posted a comparison of test results where a modern strain was tested using both the old test procedure and the modern test procedure that gives the highest THC results. I have since lost the information so I cannot re-post it and I cannot remember the numbers exactly, but using the modern testing method the strain came in at roughly 21% and using the old testing method the same strain using samples from the same buds came in at something like 8%. 

That is a substantial difference, but it does point out how different test results were after the old method of testing was abandoned and the newer one used. It also illustrates why someone cannot rely on claimed THC levels from the olden days as proof that pot was much, if any, weaker then, and that in some cases it was more potent. 

Low-grade herb of the past averaged around 3% THC, using the old testing procedure, but higher grade would come in as much as 12% or 13%. If a strain came in at 8% under the old testing procedure and 21% using the new testing procedure a strain that came in at 12% or 13% using the old testing procedure, if tested using the new higher THC level testing procedure would result in a THC level higher than any advertised strain today.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 26, 2015)

Searched on google


----------



## rob333 (May 27, 2015)

shepj said:


> Heyy guys, I saw a question regarding average THC in mids the other day (think it was from playin with pea's) and I just stumbled upon a chart tonight!
> 
> it's not too out of date and it's pretty interesting!
> 
> ...


back in my day it use to be bush hydro and shunk and the thc of the herb could be told when u smoked the shit  if it got u smashed or not these days they have wacky names for pot like my left arm strain and asshole dredlocks and a chart to tell you how much thc a plant contains to make a shit grower feel better about themselves also to jack the price up on a seed so people will buy it lol my mate brought some herb back from the u.s.a he got from a shop with some bs name we smoked it and to be honest the plant out the back i grew in a shaded area that i forgot about got u way more stoned and tasted better and he paid like 80 bucks for it lol fuck me whats this world comming to


----------

